# Just Bought This Cottage on Cape Cod



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 16, 2012)

Like fellow Tugger Doug, I've had quite the year, too. First, a meningioma (thank you Mayo Clinic in Jacksonville for treatment) and then the tibial plateau fx with lateral ligament damage. Life-altering events that causes one to stop & think...
Therefore, I resolved that for however long I have here on earth (not planning to go anywhere soon, but you never know...) I decided to spend more time by the sea in an original Cape Cod cottage circa 1940s. So, after 10 years of trying to get back onto the Cape, I pulled the trigger. This wll be a second home with peak summer rental income to make it that much more affordable. Hey, it's only money !  Sort of like a great t/s, but with better MFs !:hysterical: 

Any fellow Tuggers/Tugettes who are on the Cape, please PM me so that we can get together. Thanks !


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 16, 2012)

Trying to upload more photos.


----------



## Renny30 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wonderful! Congratulations. I wish you many years of restful enjoyment in your new home, and lots of rental income.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 16, 2012)

I looked at your pictures and see that you are the poor relation among that grouping. What a neighborhood to be the poor relation! 2 block walk to the beach?

Do you have any inside pics?


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 16, 2012)

Congrats Beags, I know you will just love your time at your new home.


----------



## falmouth3 (Sep 16, 2012)

Glad to hear that your life is back on the upswing.  Enjoy that cottage!

Sue


----------



## presley (Sep 16, 2012)

Congratulations!  What a great gift to yourself.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 16, 2012)

congratulations,  where on the cape are you?


----------



## heathpack (Sep 16, 2012)

*Cute!*

We bought our sailboat after my brother died at age 42.  We thought to ourselves, " What are we waiting for?". Sometimes you just gotta do it.

Congrats, that is one sweet little cottage.

H


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 16, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> I looked at your pictures and see that you are the poor relation among that grouping. What a neighborhood to be the poor relation! 2 block walk to the beach?
> 
> Do you have any inside pics?



Yes, as the original cottage, we are in "the cheap seats" here. The original owners of my cottage owned all the oceanfront property around it, but sold some of over the years. There are 5 other houses around me, but all larger and very shi-shi, however, my view is just as good or better.

To get to the beach, you walk through a sandy lane through the marsh and over a narrow wooden bridge. Then, through a dune and voila ! You're at the parking lot to the beach (has seasonal lifeguards, too !)



Thanks everyone for the good wishes. Don't forget to PM me and if the cottage isn't rented, spend the day with us !


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 16, 2012)

rapmarks said:


> congratulations,  where on the cape are you?




Harwich on the Chatham border.

Would love to see you.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 16, 2012)

Figured it out....... foggy day taken from the ocean.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 16, 2012)

heathpack said:


> We bought our sailboat after my brother died at age 42.  We thought to ourselves, " What are we waiting for?". Sometimes you just gotta do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks ! Yes, same message to me at 60.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 16, 2012)

Taken on the day we had torrential rain in May. That's when I put the offer on the property. It has withstood all sorts of weather events and you'd never know. Of course, I got flood, hail, wind/rain insurance - and lots of it !

This photo shows the relation to the ocean/Nantucket Sound beach.


----------



## LisaH (Sep 16, 2012)

How sweet, Beags. That oceanview is truly to die for.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 16, 2012)

It's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## VivianLynne (Sep 16, 2012)

Really pretty! 

Any teenagers in the neighborhood? Be sure your insurance policy has that little rider that gives you a place to live, if YOUR house suffers form of major damaged. I had figured (I am sure) that my vacation house was NOT my primary residence --- so why would I need _THAT_. I have been using a friend's vacation points at Wyndham Shawnee (just got my resale points contract) as a place to sleep for my construction guy and I every 3 weeks for months now. Yes, 4 nights - Monday thru Thursday in a Shawnee 2/2 unit is $325-500 cheaper per stay than the cheap 2 rooms in a motel down the street.

Get an monitored alarm system where you can program multiple entrance codes via the internet. You would be surprised as to HOW many people think that a 2 night weekend includes the 2 nights after the 2 paid nights. Or their summer rental includes a mid-week Fall stay. Or as a good friend also found out - several of their rental agents was pocketing $$$$ for rentals when she said it was empty on her oceanfront condo 3 hours from her house (filth, high electric bills, milk container in refrigerator, missing stuff). Seems that scam was VERY much what all the agents until my friend started handling ALL the rentals herself. 

My construction guy told me about DISH TV vacation package (24hr operation, 30 second turn on) where you call and can turn the Cabletv OFF and ON for your vacation stays. Be sure to have a card in the house, saying, if the TV isn't working, please text (to you) a code (TV789 account number, their last name, date of stay, number of nights for the TV service to be reconnected free of charge). Just don't tell the realtor IT is YOU who is turning the service on. And get a prepaid cell with texting, so realtor is clueless that YOU don't trust them.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 16, 2012)

What a wonderful thing to do!  I envy your sense of adventure to pull the trigger and wish you many happy years of vacation time there!


----------



## SOS8260456 (Sep 16, 2012)

Beautiful!  Lots of luck and many great times times with it!


----------



## Elan (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice place!  Would love to see some inside pic's.  

  If you put me up for a week, I'll build you a new bridge.


----------



## Nancy (Sep 16, 2012)

Congrats.  Enjoy it.

Nancy (and Ron)


----------



## Luanne (Sep 16, 2012)

It looks wonderful!  Enjoy.


----------



## jme (Sep 16, 2012)

quite lovely........so, which exchange company handles your 

cottage????


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 16, 2012)

I think it's wonderful you have found a home you like and that you are able to enjoy.  Congratulations.  I wish you many years of love and enjoyment in that house with your family and friends.


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 16, 2012)

I love it!

Sheila


----------



## ricoba (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice, I am sure you will get a lot of enjoyment from it.

When you can, post some interior or up close shots.  It looks like a great little place.


----------



## Kay H (Sep 16, 2012)

Happy to hear that you are over (hopefully) your physical problems.  Good luck with your new cottage.  It looks adorable,


----------



## Ireland'sCall (Sep 16, 2012)

*Best wishes from Ireland....*

Delighted to read of your purchase and that you are in recovery mode .
Best wishes from Ireland 
Marjorie and Garry


----------



## jackio (Sep 16, 2012)

How wonderful for you!  I'm sure you will have many happy healthy years there.

I, too, have a meningioma that they watch via MRI yearly now (used to be 6 months).  Scary...


----------



## learnalot (Sep 16, 2012)

Lovely.  I can feel the serenity!  Congratulations.  You give so much to others.  I am glad you did this for yourself.


----------



## Dori (Sep 16, 2012)

What a beautiful spot! Enjoy every minute you can at your dream home!

Dori


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 16, 2012)

Here are some interior shots -NOT my furniture. This was left by the seller who was kind enough to do so as there were renters still in after the closing. We will refurnish little by little. Not sure about the whole knotty pine look. Am considering white beadboard, but will see how the whole house "feels" over the fall/winter/spring. It is almost unchanged except for the deck, kitchen and a basement all added or improved on over the years.
The same peak renters return year after year, so it has that "old-timey Summer of '42" thing going, I guess.
Living room looking into the kitchen and two bds. off of L/R.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 16, 2012)

Small bedroom: Again, not my furniture.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 16, 2012)

Other bedroom:


----------



## ricoba (Sep 16, 2012)

Wow, that is nice and cozy! 

I love those pine walls, they really make a place seem like a getaway place.


----------



## pranas (Sep 16, 2012)

What a nice place and view.  Hope you get years of enjoyment out of it.


----------



## jerseygirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Looks wonderful! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 16, 2012)

Last photo, promise ! I'm in the group on the lower right hand corner:


----------



## jme (Sep 16, 2012)

last of the photos??? 

WHY????? 

please, no.  

they're fantastic, and the interior is awesome....looks cozy and a wonderful place for a nap, reading a book, home cooking, and just enjoying family!!! That's all you'll ever need. I predict your nights of sleep will be the best ever.

And it's quite beautiful. Anyone would be delighted to be there. The beach area is just great.......the more unspoiled, the better, and it looks that way. love the little bridge......you should begin painting, if you don't already.....lot of scenes to capture!   enjoy.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 17, 2012)

What a beautiful home and view.  Congratulations on taking the plunge.  I am envious of the ocean views.  Live well in your new place.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you !

Better shot of the L/R, sun porch and views outside to the ocean.


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 17, 2012)

Congrats!  And great rationale for the decision.  Thanks for the photos...I can almost smell the sea air and hear the surf.


----------



## jme (Sep 17, 2012)

I think you have started many wheels turning here.....

I see that purposefully you were not looking for something ostentatious, and that's why this is so wonderful......it's because you've seen through your trials that those things don't really matter so much......and you've reached the right conclusion. 

....for me, it keeps getting better with each photo......in my imagination I can see a novelist living there, exploring his/her soul while working on the latest book. ....or maybe a very rich man who was disillusioned with it all, saw the folly of the rat-race and "things", and gave it all up for what he considered to be a true heaven-on-earth.......THIS is where he would be.....

could not be any cozier or better..... and btw, the furnishings are just fine.......they make the place all the better.  hooked rugs, quilts, warm intimate living room with fireplace, slipcovers on sofas and chairs-------are you kidding???    it's all simple, comfortable, unpretentious, perfect. 

and nothing but the sound of your family, the surf, and the wind.  Lucky you.   

so, Here's your location:

http://goo.gl/maps/MPWFy

http://goo.gl/maps/mfkTZ

BTW, we will be in Boston next month.....can't wait.......leaves should be peaking. haven't been there since teen years, wife never.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 17, 2012)

Love the cottage. It has a good feel as to its size and knotty pine. 

I would put a pellet stove insert into the fireplace - so to heat that place to toasty when you are there on cold days and nights. Or add it to the sunporch (center of house in LR would be better for heating the place).

Keep the knotty pine, lose the mini-blinds to roll down shades under the lace curtains (perhaps full length when you become more flush with $$). Laminate in the bedrooms should be covered more - an English flower pattern area rug perhaps. The bedspreads are perfect. Slip cover over the living furniture is just what I would expect in a cottage.

I know you have more and better pictures of the kitchen.  Please post more.

PS I have a sunroom off the LR my house - it is great for a lazy sunny day when the wind is blowing cold air. I also use it to start my seedlinings for my garden.


----------



## taffy19 (Sep 17, 2012)

The cottage looks very nice and so close to the beach.  I hope that you will enjoy it in good health and with great company and often too.

I love the pictures that you have posted so far as the cottage looks very cozy and the view very nice.  Enjoy it, Beags.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Kitchen (both views){


----------



## NHTraveler (Sep 17, 2012)

I love this place as is.  Looks like quite a find.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 17, 2012)

jme said:


> I think you have started many wheels turning here.....
> 
> I see that purposefully you were not looking for something ostentatious, and that's why this is so wonderful......it's because you've seen through your trials that those things don't really matter so much......and you've reached the right conclusion.
> 
> ...





Wow ! You truly hit the nail on the head here on many points.

The former & wonderful owner is the author of a book where the cottage is noted a few times. "Listening Below the Noise" by Anne LeClaire mentioned the cottage a few times in it. The book is about her experiences in keeping silent twice monthly. She found a lot of peace and tranquility in this little cottage.

Again, yes to not wanting anything ostentatious. I looked on Nantucket and the Vineyard (used to have a house on Chappy there 22 years ago), but the houses in my price range that had a view/peek of the ocean were subject to erosion, big-time erosion. Also, there are problems with getting on/off the islands on a regular basis. Thought about the coast of Maine, but the season up there is slightly shorter than Cape Cod. 

Having searched for a very long while, it looked, to me,  like we may have hit the bottom of the vacation home real estate cycle here in Mass. I could be wrong, but I haven't seen prices this low in a long time. I had proceeds from the sale of a house I had inherited in California a few years ago and thought that I'd just bank that, but decided to reallocate those funds to some place that I could enjoy while having tried & true renters paying a lot of the costs. The renters come through a local R.E. agency and have returned over and over again. Hope my plan works .


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Sep 17, 2012)

Beautiful...Enjoy.  I love the pictures.  The cottage looks like a Cape Cod cottage inside and out.

Thanks for posting


----------



## Patri (Sep 17, 2012)

I agree with jme's interpretation of who would use the cottage. And the sunroom would be mine!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Patri said:


> I agree with jme's interpretation of who would use the cottage. And the sunroom would be mine!



Okay, agreed. Here's your sunporch (Patri's Porch !) and view from same. I think it used to be an open porch originally. I may change the windows in time (budget here)and make them longer/lower for a better view. Have been on www.houzz.com for good ideas. All in due course. This was taken at high tide. The marsh fills up a bit and empties at ebb/low tides. Makes for interesting jaunts to the beach. All sorts of tidal pool like life for a short time. The house sits up on a knoll, so no water into the basement.


----------



## myoakley (Sep 17, 2012)

I love it!  What a perfect little cottage!  Enjoy it for many, many years.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 17, 2012)

GrayFal said:


> Congrats Beags, I know you will just love your time at your new home.



Thanks, Pat. I know you have some sweet memories of the Cape and in my area, I believe.
Love to get some of the WSJ ladies back together for a weekend or longer.


----------



## IreneLF (Sep 17, 2012)

*It's enchanting*

Truly lovely on all accounts and your plan seems sound to me. Enjoy the use of it - what a fabulous getaway!


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 17, 2012)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Thanks, Pat. I know you have some sweet memories of the Cape and in my area, I believe.
> Love to get some of the WSJ ladies back together for a weekend or longer.





IreneLF said:


> Truly lovely on all accounts and your plan seems sound to me. Enjoy the use of it - what a fabulous getaway!


It would be fun for sure - it has been way too long since we have been together....


----------



## ricoba (Sep 17, 2012)

Whoa, I thought the interior shots looked great and then the porch, it is icing on the cake! Super!  :whoopie:


----------



## jont (Sep 17, 2012)

Love It. Hope you get many years of enjoyment from it.
It reminds me of this little place we used to stay in at Wells Beach Maine when the kids were younger.
Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## spencersmama (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely!  Even though I dislike wood paneling, I like the knotty pine in your cottage!  It gives it a very homey, loving feel, like going to visit your grandma.  And there must be some kind of good vibe, feng sui thing with the wood on the walls, the ocean views, and a fire in the fireplace.


----------



## catwgirl (Sep 19, 2012)

I didn't realize you had sold the Carmel place.  I was envious, thinking of you as a bi-coastal cottage owner.  I'm still envious as this cottage couldn't be more perfect.  Enjoy!


----------



## susieq (Sep 19, 2012)

Congrats!! Beautiful place for relaxing!! So perfect on all accounts ~ and the pictures ...* WOW!!*


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 6, 2012)

A nice day on Cape Cod (as captured my hand puppet bunny) looking from the deck out to the Nantucket Sound (Atlantic Ocean):


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 6, 2012)

Beautiful and so peaceful.  How long a walk to the beach in minutes?

Enjoy!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 6, 2012)

iconnections said:


> Beautiful and so peaceful.  How long a walk to the beach in minutes?
> 
> Enjoy!



  It depends on the time of day (high & low tides) as there's a tidal saltmarsh between the house and the sea. At low/lower tide time, it's about a 3 min. walk.  See posts #s 15 & 39 for a view of the house:beach distance. 
  It's a nice swimming beach, but I never swim in the northeast Atlantic. Too cold.

High Tide today:


----------



## mpizza (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm so happy for you, it is truly a dream vacation cottage! I wish you many healthy years of enjoyment!

Marua


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 7, 2012)

Beags, I hate to ask you this question but is it far away from where you live and work during the week?  Since I am from CA, I have no idea of the distances.  

I know that I could Google it but it is so much easier to just ask the question.   I hope that it is not too far away to get here often just to enjoy the peace and quiet and the beach.

It has to be so different from our beach cities like Laguna Beach or Santa Barbara with all the congestion.  This looks like a perfect place to unwind and get your battery recharged.  Your beach cities look so different from ours and I like the looks of it.


----------



## dmorea (Oct 7, 2012)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Like fellow Tugger Doug, I've had quite the year, too. First, a meningioma (thank you Mayo Clinic in Jacksonville for treatment) and then the tibial plateau fx with lateral ligament damage. Life-altering events that causes one to stop & think...
> Therefore, I resolved that for however long I have here on earth (not planning to go anywhere soon, but you never know...) I decided to spend more time by the sea in an original Cape Cod cottage circa 1940s. So, after 10 years of trying to get back onto the Cape, I pulled the trigger. This wll be a second home with peak summer rental income to make it that much more affordable. Hey, it's only money !  Sort of like a great t/s, but with better MFs !:hysterical:
> 
> Any fellow Tuggers/Tugettes who are on the Cape, please PM me so that we can get together. Thanks !



Sorry to hear of your malaise but what a wonderful silver lining. As you plan on renting, don't forget your tug friends if you are open to direct private exchanges, just list it under Other on the exchange board.you will be sure to have great occupants and a wonderful exchange of your choosing 

K


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you friends.

 The drive is about 2 hours at best, 2.25-.50 if slow. Depending on my route, it can be 100 -110 miles from Boston/Metrowest. A nice ride down route 6 or a very scenic 6A (quaint/scenic/slow). 

South Harwich/Red River Beach  ( and other Cape Cod ) images here:

http://www.mychatham.com/redriverbeach.html



http://www.google.com/search?q=red+...qMNK80AG5uIGgDA&ved=0CDYQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=558

http://maineimaging.smugmug.com/Aer...photos/12951869_MV3GM2#!i=935421649&k=hsKMhqr

My cottage is on the 2nd row, next to the last photo. Disregard the "Maine" logo across the photo. This is the name of the company, "Maine Aerials", but they take aerial photos all over . Towards the end of the photos, looks like there are Maine photos mixed in. Cape Cod one are the upper ones.

As for renting, it's mostly booked for next summer by the longtime returning renters. There are a couple weeks open, but I might take one or two. I prefer the shoulder season. If any Tugger is on Cape Cod, please contact me and I'll take you to this special area if you'd like. I might consider DAE some day, but with 5 weeks of timeshare and this, I am maxed out at the time. I used to belong to the international home exchange thingie and may consider that again. Rome, London, Paris....... woo hoo !


----------



## Laurie (Oct 7, 2012)

dmorea said:


> Sorry to hear of your malaise but what a wonderful silver lining. As you plan on renting, don't forget your tug friends if you are open to direct private exchanges, just list it under Other on the exchange board.you will be sure to have great occupants and a wonderful exchange of your choosing


That's what I was thinking! Also DAE accepts cottages for exchanges, doesn't seem to matter which season you give them, so you could qualify for anything and everything they have. 

Your cottage looks absolutely perfect in every way, congratulations!


----------



## Zac495 (Oct 7, 2012)

I love it! Good for you. I totally get what you're saying since being diagnosed with cancer (I don't intend to die either). But I intend to balance save/play even more than ever (not that anyone on tug would say I don't give myself great vacations)


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 7, 2012)

Zac495 said:


> I love it! Good for you. I totally get what you're saying since being diagnosed with cancer (I don't intend to die either). But I intend to balance save/play even more than ever (not that anyone on tug would say I don't give myself great vacations)



  Zacky, 
   Please PM me. I have been following your posts and am rooting for you. As an NP, I can say truthfully, that you will do just fine. This is beatable and livable thanks to the many options now available. If, in your treatment, you feel that you need a break, please PM me. A week at this place will restore you and recharge your batteries. It would be my pleasure.
  Best, B


----------



## heathpack (Oct 7, 2012)

That little cottage is sweet as pie.  I am smitten.  Reminds me of Maine.

H


----------



## AnnaS (Oct 7, 2012)

Love it!! Congratulations and I hope you have many happy years there.


----------



## DebBrown (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow!  It is just perfect.  Congratulations!  I hope you are able to spend much time there.

Deb


----------



## Zac495 (Oct 7, 2012)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Zacky,
> Please PM me. I have been following your posts and am rooting for you. As an NP, I can say truthfully, that you will do just fine. This is beatable and livable thanks to the many options now available. If, in your treatment, you feel that you need a break, please PM me. A week at this place will restore you and recharge your batteries. It would be my pleasure.
> Best, B



I sent you a pm but wanted to thank you publicly. What am amazing gesture. I agree - I will beat this!!!

Ellen


----------



## SOS8260456 (Oct 7, 2012)

Beaglemom3 said:


> As for renting, it's mostly booked for next summer by the longtime returning renters. There are a couple weeks open, but I might take one or two. I prefer the shoulder season. If any Tugger is on Cape Cod, please contact me and I'll take you to this special area if you'd like. I might consider DAE some day, but with 5 weeks of timeshare and this, I am maxed out at the time. I used to belong to the international home exchange thingie and may consider that again. Rome, London, Paris....... woo hoo !



The place is beautiful and peaceful!  It is great that is comes with longtime returning renters.

I agree about the North Atlantic ocean being too cold.  We have never been to Cape Cod (only as north as Newport, but never in swimming weather), but since I think New Jersey beach water is too cold, I don't think I'd do well any further north. 

But, I know it is not the swimming that makes the beach wonderful.  It is the peacefulness.  I can just sit and watch the waves for hours on end.

The house could not have gone to a better owner who will love and take care of it the way it should be taken care of.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 12, 2012)

heathpack said:


> That little cottage is sweet as pie.  I am smitten.  Reminds me of Maine.
> 
> H



HeathPack,
  Keep in touch. If you come back to Tufts, let me know.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 12, 2012)

Zac495 said:


> I sent you a pm but wanted to thank you publicly. What am amazing gesture. I agree - I will beat this!!!
> 
> Ellen



  I believe the sea is very healing (and without getting into a controversial discussion ) ; I am reminded of what John F. Kennedy said,_ "We are tied to the ocean. And when we go back to the sea, whether it is to sail or to watch - we are going back from whence we came." _

 Old Irish Proverb: "Do good and disappear".  Glad to be a tiny part of your recovery. Bless you.


----------



## VivianLynne (Oct 12, 2012)

I read the post where you stated that they prior owner left furniture for the Summer 2012 tenants?

Have you brought anything to replace the former owner's furniture? I hope to go furniture shopping real soon.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 12, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> The place is beautiful and peaceful!  It is great that is comes with longtime
> The house could not have gone to a better owner who will love and take care of it the way it should be taken care of.



  Thank you for those kind words. You are very intuitive as something happened at the closing..... the owners were very,very  sad to part with the cottage as it had never been out of the family. Legally, it was first recorded as being built in 1949, but it had been a little fishing shack for about 40 years prior to that (all by itself). The family just expanded it over the years and up to the time when you had to record these things. You know, old timey/unofficial boundaries and such. Anyway, the owners were visably down when we starting "passing papers" and when their attorney referred to me as the _owner_, I told her that I was more of a "steward" than an "owner" and that I would honor the cottage's history of being an original Cape Cod Cottage. That comforted them and then I found out that they had turned down better offers as those buyers wanted to tear it down and put up something grander and larger (Pave Paradise !).
So, I am the "steward" and will try to live up to that.
Hope to see some fine Tuggers down there. Thanks !


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 12, 2012)

VivianLynne said:


> I read the post where you stated that they prior owner left furniture for the Summer 2012 tenants?
> 
> Have you brought anything to replace the former owner's furniture? I hope to go furniture shopping real soon.



  Yes, we are in the process of taking some things from our own house, going to some fun antique auctions in Sandwich & East Dennis and scouring furniture consignment shops all through the Cape. Will take some new photos soon. I feel like a new bride !


----------



## Glynda (Oct 12, 2012)

*Charming*

Exactly my idea of a charming Cape cottage!  I'm envious!  Enjoy!


----------



## spencersmama (Oct 12, 2012)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Zacky,
> Please PM me. I have been following your posts and am rooting for you. As an NP, I can say truthfully, that you will do just fine. This is beatable and livable thanks to the many options now available. If, in your treatment, you feel that you need a break, please PM me. A week at this place will restore you and recharge your batteries. It would be my pleasure.
> Best, B





Beaglemom3 said:


> I found out that they had turned down better offers as those buyers wanted to tear it down and put up something grander and larger (Pave Paradise !).
> So, I am the "steward" and will try to live up to that.



I'm so happy to see your kindness in life was rewarded!  Whether you call it karma or a blessing, it makes me so happy when the good guy/gal wins in the end!


----------



## Joyce (Oct 13, 2012)

Small world. We have friends who live on Uncle Vinnie's road. They also have a very old cape cod style cottage that will remain in the family. Their fireplace and living room looks just like yours. Happy days for you!!


----------



## Pat H (Oct 13, 2012)

Somehow I missed this post until now. The pics are just wonderful. I also believe that being by the sea is mystical, calming and healing. I know you will have many wonderful days there. You deserve to spend many years enjoying it.

To those of you who don't know her, Beags is a wonderful, kind and generous person. I am so grateful that I got to spend a week with her at WSJ.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Oct 13, 2012)

Beaglemom3 said:


> I told her that I was more of a "steward" than an "owner" and that I would honor the cottage's history of being an original Cape Cod Cottage. That comforted them and then I found out that they had turned down better offers as those buyers wanted to tear it down and put up something grander and larger (Pave Paradise !).
> So, I am the "steward" and will try to live up to that.
> Hope to see some fine Tuggers down there. Thanks !



"steward"....what a great way to put it.  If I were those previous owners, that would have just killed me to know that someone was planning on tearing down a vital part of a family's history.  It is hard enough for some family's to make a decision to sell something like this.


----------



## m61376 (Oct 13, 2012)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Thank you for those kind words. You are very intuitive as something happened at the closing..... the owners were very,very  sad to part with the cottage as it had never been out of the family. Legally, it was first recorded as being built in 1949, but it had been a little fishing shack for about 40 years prior to that (all by itself). The family just expanded it over the years and up to the time when you had to record these things. You know, old timey/unofficial boundaries and such. Anyway, the owners were visably down when we starting "passing papers" and when their attorney referred to me as the _owner_, I told her that I was more of a "steward" than an "owner" and that I would honor the cottage's history of being an original Cape Cod Cottage. That comforted them and then I found out that they had turned down better offers as those buyers wanted to tear it down and put up something grander and larger (Pave Paradise !).
> So, I am the "steward" and will try to live up to that.
> Hope to see some fine Tuggers down there. Thanks !



That was so gracious- I'm sure it made a big difference to the sellers.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 13, 2012)

I know several of my siblings felt that keeping our childhood home ASIS (standing vs rubble) was worth a few dollars less in the bank account.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 22, 2013)

New roof going on the cottage today. A murky day on Cape Cod - Nantucket Sound view (over the tidal saltmarsh) from the roof top.


----------

